# 2 Ebenen markieren



## Paraneuros (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich habe in meinem ebenen Fenster 2 eben drin dich ich markieren möchte.Also beide sollen gleichzeitig markiert sein.nur weiss ich leider den tastenkürzel davon nicht.wer kann mir helfen danke !


----------



## Hosenwäscher (2. Juni 2005)

Naja eigentlich mit strg und dann auf die Ebene klicken. Aber das geht, glube ich, nur bei einer Ebene. Um die 2. Ebene auch noch zu markieren, markiere zuerst die eine und dann versuch mit Alt oder Shift die andere auszuwählen. Hab das noch nie versucht also speichere lieber, bevor du das probierst. 
Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein, dass du beide Ebenen kopierst, die 2 Kopien zusammenfügst und dann diese Ebene markierst. Dann löscht du die Ebene und die Auswahl/en Sind die der 2 Ebenen.


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Warum möchtest Du den zwei Ebenen verbinden.
Um sie z.B. gleichzeitig verschieben zu können?
Verbinde die Ebenen doch einfach (s. Bild)

Gruß Axel


----------



## Paraneuros (2. Juni 2005)

Ich möchte sie deshalb beide markieren da ich mir in der Bibilothek ein Buch über Photoshop CS ausgeliehen habe.So nun steht in dem buch :"Erzeugen sie mit den Tastenkürzel STRG + J eine Kopie des Flugzeugs UND MARKIEREN SIE DIE UNTEREN BEIDEN EBENEN." deswegen will ich beide markieren


----------



## chritz tosh (2. Juni 2005)

Nun, ich arbeite noch mit Photoshop 7 und weiß nicht, welche neue Funktionen CS bietet ...
... aber: wozu musst du beide Ebenen markieren, was ist der nächste Schritt?


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Aha CS!

Hier auf meiner Arbeit arbeite ich mit PS 6 und da gehts nicht.
Aber in der CS Version funktioniert das mit der Shift Taste.
Habe hier die 30 Tage Test-Version CS2 und dort funktioniert es.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Paraneuros (2. Juni 2005)

Also hier wenn ich Shift drücke sieht das nicht gerade aus als wäre das makiert..Glaube dir das es geht aber nur net bei mir...ich gucke mal bei Einstellungen vll kann ich das was einstellen


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juni 2005)

Strg+Linksklick auf die erste Ebene, dann shift (gedrückt halten) und nochmal strg+Linksklick auf die Zweite die du auswählen möchtest .... also gaaanz easy!


----------



## BSE Royal (3. Juni 2005)

Das markieren mehrer Ebenen per Shift ist eien neue Funktion die erst ab Photoshop CS2unterstützt wird. Bei den vorangehenden Versionen kannst du die Ebenen nur verketten, was z.B. ein gleichzeitiges Verschieben/Skalieren ermöglicht, aber keine wirkliche Mehrfachauswahl ist.

Die Sache mit dem Strg-Klick auf die Ebene ist ja nur eine Auswahl des Inhalts, also der vorhandenen Bildpixel, aber nicht der Ebene an sich.

Was die Aussage in dem Buch betrifft, denke ich, dass es sich nur um einen Tippfehler handelt und nur die "untere" statt "unteren" Ebene gemeint ist.

lg, der BSE!


----------



## pong (4. Juli 2005)

Erstellen einfach ein neues Set (bei PS9 heißt es Gruppe) und zieh beide Ebenen rein. Klicke auf das Set und du kannst alles was darin ist Verschieben oder Skaliere (CTRL+T). Sollte auch bei PS7oder älter funktionieren.

so long PonG!


----------



## KillerTitte (19. Juli 2005)

*Mehrere Ebenen markieren bzw. Verknüpfen*

Hiho, über diese Sache bin ich auch schon gestolpert.

Also beim CS2  ist es ja jetzt so, dass man mehre Ebenen mit Strg auswählen kann. Ebenen, die direkt übereinander liegen mit Shift. Genauso wie im Explorer von Windows Dateien ausgewählt werden können.

Das mit dem Ebenenset hilft hierbei nur bedingt. Nur wenn die Ebenen übereinander liegen.

Mein Problem, wofür ich bisher noch keine Lösung finden konnte ist Folgendes:

 AKrebs70 hat ja oben so ein schönes Bild mit meinen geliebten Verknüpfungssymbolen reingestellt. Diese Spalte gibt es ja jetzt ab CS2 nicht mehr. Leider!

Wenn ich 3 Ebenen verknüpfen will, die nicht direkt übereinander liegen, dann halte ich Strg gedrückt und klicke die Eben mit links an. Nun sind sie alle ausgewählt (noch nicht verknüpft). Nun drücke ich Strg+Alt+G und die Ebenen sind jetzt auch verknüpft.

Schlimm genug, das ich die Ebenen erst alle auswählen muß. Früher habe ich einfach in das Feld wie im Bild von AKrebs70 geklickt und die Ebene war mitverknüpft oder andersrum aus der Verknüpfungskette wieder raus.  Genau das ist mein Problem. Wie geht das jetzt? wenn ich von 3 verknüpfen Ebenen nur eine wieder raushaben will – wie mache ich das, ohne das gleich die Verknüpfung von allen Ebenen aufgehoben wird?

Fehlt da was oder hab ich da was übersehen? Ich arbeite oft mit sehr vielen Ebenen wobei es auch sehr oft notwendig ist, vorübergehend einige Ebenen miteinander zu verknüpfen. Bis Version CS war das tierisch einfach: Klick in das Feld und die Ebene war in der Kette drin. Nochmal ein lick und sie war wieder raus. Warum gibt es das nicht mehr?


Bitte helft mir, wenn Ihr mehr wisst als ich. Ich hoffe ich hab mich enigermaßen deutlich ausdrücken können, damit Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Vielen lieben Dank fürs Nachdenken - Euer Igelschnäuzchen

Die Killertitte 


PS: macht mich doch bitte mal schlau, wie ich das Schwuppen-Rookie da oben links unter meinem Nick wegbekomme...   Danke


----------



## toto99 (12. November 2008)

Eigentlich ganz einfach - zumindest am Mac:

Alt (Badewanne oder Optionstaste) + Apfeltaste (Befehlstaste oder Command) + auf die  gewünschten Ebenen in der Palette klicken.

lg
hubert


----------

